# Made The Trade



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, after 8-1/2 years of camping in my 2007 Outback 29BHS (got it in Aug, 2006), I finally decided it was time to look for a newer model. Sorry to say that Outback just didn't have the right combination of amenities AND the outdoor kitchen. Everything I looked at in the upper end no longer had that signature outdoor kitchen! Not sure why they did away with that. (The smaller models still hve them, though.)

So . . . after much soul-searching, I purchased a 2015 Jayco Jay Flight 32RLDS. It's a nice trailer and I hope I can still hang around here! I might not have an Outback any longer, but the community here is . . . well . . . just that. It's a community, with a lot of friends from over the years.

For those of you who remember them - I'm going to pull that Jayco to NH this summer and FINALLY meet Judi and Kathy at Wolfwood! I understand from talking to her that there might be a few of others from here at their June picnic, as well. What fun!!

Scoutr2 (Mike)


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Another Outbacker leaves the fold. Out he goes into the bright of day towing a SOB and wearing a big grin...... TRAITOR!!!









click here: *Atten - HUT!*​






*Have a great time!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!!! Nothing wrong with jumping ship to a different brand....























We'll still be here....

BTW...say Hi to Cathy for me. For some reason she decided to leave this forum...miss her great comments and spectacular pictures she would post of their travels.


----------

